# I geeked out hard yesterday.



## limr (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## limr (Jul 28, 2018)

Star Trek Original Series Set Tour – Make the Trek!


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 28, 2018)

Hey, you refurnished your place.  I like it ... a bit nostalgic ... but I like it.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 28, 2018)

I like the first one, reminds me of my youth......


----------



## limr (Jul 28, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> Hey, you refurnished your place.  I like it ... a bit nostalgic ... but I like it.



Captain's chair was suprisingly comfy.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 28, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 28, 2018)

Totally and utterly fantastic, love it all.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 28, 2018)

Some wonderful Star Trek stuff!


----------



## terri (Jul 28, 2018)

Woot!   Love it!!!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 28, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## Overread (Jul 28, 2018)

Very very geek and neat!!

I think I've seen/heard of this recreation that was done (I've also heard of one or two people who converted their flats into similar structures). Must have been great to see such a detailed recreation (esp considering many of the original sets were simply broken up once the filming was done).


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 28, 2018)

Tribbles!!!


----------



## limr (Jul 28, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Tribbles!!!



I am bringing one home


----------



## tirediron (Jul 28, 2018)

limr said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > Tribbles!!!
> ...


Was there any trouble with it?


----------



## limr (Jul 28, 2018)

Overread said:


> Very very geek and neat!!
> 
> I think I've seen/heard of this recreation that was done (I've also heard of one or two people who converted their flats into similar structures). Must have been great to see such a detailed recreation (esp considering many of the original sets were simply broken up once the filming was done).



The attention to detail was remarkable. Down to every little button and switch and sound effects They wanted to experience what it was like to film the series, so they not only recreated what the set looked like, but they also made sure that the backs of the set remained faithful to what the original set would have looked like. They even used strings and pulleys for the "automatic" doors. Whenever possible, they used the same materials as the original used, though of course they had to adapt when certain materials weren't available anymore. 

There were also items that were actually on the original set. The uniforms in the last photo were worn during filming. There is also a gold box that you can see behind William Shatner in the 3rd photo that was also used in the filming. The story is that Shatner gave it to someone, who willed it to her daughter, who then ended up selling it to the man who opened this recreated set/tour.

Shatner himself was there a couple of months ago, and they have periodic events with actors from the various other series.


----------



## limr (Jul 28, 2018)

tirediron said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Dean_Gretsch said:
> ...



So far, the only trouble is that the "scared" noise it makes is not as pleasant as the purring. I'll report back if I wake up in the morning to find more than just the one.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 28, 2018)

Cool! Thanks for sharing your fun.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 28, 2018)

Is any of it originals or are they all replicas?


----------



## weepete (Jul 29, 2018)

Sweet! that looks pretty cool.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 29, 2018)

limr said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


As long as your intake ducts for the quantum centrifuge aren't blocked, you'll be fine


----------



## limr (Jul 29, 2018)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Is any of it originals or are they all replicas?



The actual tour was a replica, though there were original costumes and props that were displayed in the lobby area behind glass.

The one original prop was the gold box that you can see behind Shatner in the picutre - that was displayed because apparently when Shatner visited a few months ago, he asked that it be placed in the tour in Kirk's quarters where it was in the original series:


----------



## Amocholes (Jul 30, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 30, 2018)

Tribble update?


I have a friend that would totally geek out at this place too! It does look too cool.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 30, 2018)

TRIBBLES! 

"That's my chicken sandwich and coffee."


----------



## pez (Jul 31, 2018)

Too cool!


----------

